# Rancilio Silvia overheats



## Schousboe (Jun 19, 2016)

Hey Coffee enthusiasts

i have a problem with my recently bought used rancilio Silvia v2 from 2009 with Auber PID. It worked like a charm untill i Yesterday where i upgraded the steam Wand and knob from v2-->v3 on my Silvia. I didn't break anything and it was not a Big problem to install it.

normally I sat The Auber PID temperature at 95 celcius, and it never got hotter than that.

But now today the boiler gets way too warm, when i turn on the machine. And the temperature on the PID says 140 degrees, even though i sat the PID temperature at 95 celcius. And only steam comes out of the group head

I have tried to reset the termostat, but it did not help. What do i do?


----------



## Mad Wally (Feb 24, 2016)

Does the warm-up light blink (controlling) or switch on/off in a few minute cycle?

Did you disconnect the wiring to the switches when removing the front?

Possibly the solid state relay is short-circuited and providing constant current or you made a wiring mistake so it is switched constantly to steam production. In both cases it is now the steam thermostat controlling the temperature.


----------



## Schousboe (Jun 19, 2016)

I did not remove the front so i did not disconnect any wireing at all. I have recorded a video, which shows the problem


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Your SSR is either shorted or buggered. The PID out is pulsing, but the actual boiler heat is not.

I wouldn't leave that switched on for long, if I were you.


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

Open up the back, lets see the SSR.


----------



## Schousboe (Jun 19, 2016)

When i was installing the steam Wand, there was a leak for a secound, and a little amount of water hit the SSR, is that the problem?


----------



## Mad Wally (Feb 24, 2016)

Yep,

It may have leaked into the input section (thin wires) causing the SSR to malfunction. Does the light in the SSR blink when pulsed by the Auber or is it constantly on?

If water is the problem you may be able to fix it by drying the SSR in a warm oven (75°?). If this doesn't work you should replace it. Just get one at your local electronics shop or online. No need for one from Auber.


----------



## Schousboe (Jun 19, 2016)

The light is constantly on.

thanks to all for helping me out! Aprreciate it!

will this do as replacement?


----------



## Mad Wally (Feb 24, 2016)

They are ok, however the internals have a lower rating than the 25 amp on the label. Also due to the high operating environment a 40 amp version is preferable. Be sure to get the DA-version as there are other types as well.

see:


----------



## Schousboe (Jun 19, 2016)

Mad Wally said:


> They are ok, however the internals have a lower rating than the 25 amp on the label. Also due to the high operating environment a 40 amp version is preferable. Be sure to get the DA-version as there are other types as well.
> 
> see:


I did as you suggested, I put the SSR in the oven at 75 celcius for 8 min and now it works!! Thanks


----------



## Mad Wally (Feb 24, 2016)

Schousboe said:


> I did as you suggested, I put the SSR in the oven at 75 celcius for 8 min and now it works!! Thanks


That's great news, enjoy your coffee!


----------

